# Kajukenbo Portugal Clip



## Kajukenbo Portugal (Nov 7, 2011)

Enjoy, Aloha!


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 24, 2011)

A well put together video, Bravo! Thanks for sharing!


----------

